# DIY New Type A III - Lockup Tendency



## metalking (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi guys !

I've got a new type A III since 1 month, I've solved it many times, so I think I've broken it in. Therefore, I still experience many lockups. It's not so loose, because I've read in this thread that's this particular cube is better tighter than looser.

Is this a recurrent problem or is my tension not right for me? Could I do something about it?

Thanks for your answers !

PS: Sorry for the possible language mistakes I made, english is not my mother tongue


----------



## Innocence (Dec 13, 2009)

> english is not my mother tongue


I'm sorry, I shouldn't laugh. Your english up until now was pretty good, but next time, maybe something like 'English isn't my native language' might be better.

By the looks of it, new and old A-3s are similar, except for the new one being better, and my old a3 doesn't lock up at all. I've got it set so that it cuts corners at low angles, maybe 10 degrees. Maybe this cube isn't compatible with people that like higher corner cutting?


----------



## metalking (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for your answer !

Actually, I found this expression in a dictionnary : here and also learned it at school..

You might be right, maybe I need a higher corner cutting cube. Could you or someone advise me a model that cuts corners well without popping too much?

Thanks !


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 13, 2009)

metalking said:


> Hi guys !
> 
> I've got a new type A III since 1 month, I've solved it many times, so I think I've broken it in. Therefore, I still experience many lockups. It's not so loose, because I've read in this thread that's this particular cube is better tighter than looser.
> 
> ...



Hey. I may be a little unqualified here, as I only assembled mine yesterday, but I was playing with the tensions and found if I put it too tight it would start to lock up. Similarly, too loose would make it lock too. I would just suggest lossening the screws off a touch, untill you find that happy medium. Mine had about 10 'wrist turns' with the screwdriver to get near enough spot on for me.


----------



## metalking (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks jamesdeanludlow,

I'll try this, but I must say that I had it looser at the beggining, at that it felt very "elastic". Maybe I just couldn't find this "happy medium" ^^

Bye


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 13, 2009)

Innocence said:


> > english is not my mother tongue
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I shouldn't laugh. Your english up until now was pretty good, but next time, maybe something like 'English isn't my native language' might be better.



Off topic - mother tongue is a standard expression I believe.


----------



## irontwig (Dec 13, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > > english is not my mother tongue
> ...



Yes, 5.85 million hits on Google is a pretty good indication. 
Innocence: Next time look things up first, and by the way it's *E*nglish.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 13, 2009)

I can average about 11 seconds when my cube (new type A-III) is loose. I tightened the screws until it became slightly difficult to pop out an edge piece. Even then, it still locks up a bit, but definitely not as much to begin with.


----------



## metalking (Dec 13, 2009)

Ok I've loosen my cube a bit, and it has improved a little. I'll try to loosen it a bit more, just to see whether jamesdeanludlow's theory is correct (too loose = locks up also).

Bye !


----------



## rookie (Dec 13, 2009)

yea "english is not my mother tongue" is totally fine, dunno why the other guy found it funny

the thread you looked at is only from the perspective of one person so just experiment with the tensions and see if that helps, for me i found it better at loose tensions too. it was locking up a lot to begin with became better over time.


----------



## malevolant (Dec 13, 2009)

I have my A III pretty loose. It is real quick but does lock up a bit...


----------



## metalking (Dec 13, 2009)

Ok thanks for the infos !

Has anyone tested the A Type V ? It sounds interesting..

Bye


----------



## Worker (Dec 13, 2009)

:fp I just ordered a new type A III because pentrixters thread says they don't lock up very much.


----------



## metalking (Dec 13, 2009)

I hope you'll find the right tension, and that it'll not lock up. As said before, too tight isn't good, but too lose is also bad. I think I found a good compromise yet.

As always, it's a matter of preference. This cube might be perfect for you. Just try !

Bye


----------



## blah (Dec 13, 2009)

That was done with a new A III when it was one week old.


----------



## metalking (Dec 13, 2009)

Blah, could you tell us a bit more about the tension used in this video ? (btw. nice performance !)

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Zubon (Dec 13, 2009)

My AIII was terrible out of the box. Any tension other than 'loose' made it lock up and make crunching noises. I loosened it A LOT and it got a little better. I cut of all the excess flash with a knife and that also helped a little.

It is made of quite cheap plastic and the manufacturing process is not so good so I think the quality can vary a lot between cubes.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 14, 2009)

irontwig said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > Innocence said:
> ...



First, on the english, I'm aware of the correct capitalization, and I even recall seeing the little red line under the word. I can't remember why I didn't fix it, but sometimes I like to be imperfect. Usually I'm a stickler for grammar, but I don't like people who point out every little mistake. I often put mistakes in my writing for the purpose of finding those people. With that said(Again, bad grammar), I have no idea. I don't believe I just turned one sentence of semi-constructive criticism into a paragraph of explanation. My apologies.

On the "mother tongue" expression, I'm sorry, I had just honestly never heard it used before, and it sounded odd in my inner ear. It doesn't really sound wrong today, I was honestly too lazy to look up something that wasn't really a major part of my post, and I figured people wouldn't kill me...I was wrong.

On type A 5, I've gotten good reviews, I've gotten bad reviews. My guess is it's inconsistent, so maybe you should try something like an old type A 1? (Yes, I am talking about A V. I've said all I can say about the A III.

I'm sorry, only two sentences of on-topicness in my whole post.


----------



## metalking (Dec 14, 2009)

Zubon said:


> I cut of all the excess flash with a knife and that also helped a little.



Thanks for your answer. What do you mean by "excess flash" ?




Innocence said:


> On type A 5, I've gotten good reviews, I've gotten bad reviews. My guess is it's inconsistent, so maybe you should try something like an old type A 1? (Yes, I am talking about A V. I've said all I can say about the A III.



I've heard that the A I was popping too much. I've read some reviews and seen some videos about the Cube4You Cube that seems pretty cool. I might consider buying one.

Did you guys try this cube?

Thanks !


----------



## Zubon (Dec 14, 2009)

metalking said:


> Zubon said:
> 
> 
> > I cut of all the excess flash with a knife and that also helped a little.
> ...




I mean to cut off the tiny ridges of plastic left over from the molding process that are sticking up. They are usually left over from plastic flowing into the small gaps between molds or around the injection point.


----------



## metalking (Dec 14, 2009)

Ah ok I see ! Thanks for the tip ;-)


----------



## rookie (Dec 14, 2009)

metalking said:


> Ok thanks for the infos !
> 
> Has anyone tested the A Type V ? It sounds interesting..
> 
> Bye


the a5 is a smaller cube than usual. its really fast once broken and is not bad cutting corners. when i was first playing with it, it had lock ups, but after breaking in, i dont lock up that much anymore. really good cube.


----------



## metalking (Dec 17, 2009)

Ok thanks, that sounds good.. 

Bye


----------



## rubiknewbie (Dec 18, 2009)

Are smaller cubes allowed in competitions?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 18, 2009)

rubiknewbie said:


> Are smaller cubes allowed in competitions?



like mini type-c?

yes they are.


----------



## Worker (Dec 18, 2009)

My new type AIII came and it doesn't lock up very much. It's very loud and clicks alot but it doesn't lock up, my type C probably locks up twice as much.


----------



## Dr.cubeagonapus (Dec 21, 2009)

well a 3x3x3 lubes w/vasiline cuts corners 45 degrees. I lubed mine today and will clean it out in a few weeks.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Carson (Dec 21, 2009)

Mother Tongue is more of an old english expression, but I still here it used from time to time.


----------

